# Bye bye Charcoal



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Poor guy jumped out of his bowl while i was on a vac... jumped about 4 inches and landed on the carpet under my bed  Sorry i wasn't there buddy!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe, that has happened to me with a Betta when I was younger, and my boyfriend's ONE fish in my large community tank did it too. =[
so sad when you have to get them up. he had a happy life atleast.


----------

